# how can I wire a capacitor with three speakers in series?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

I want to connect three speakers connected in series with my amplifier. Since the amp delivers full-range audio I dont want the bass to filter so can I wire a capacitor with the positive terminal coming from the amplifier to the speaker?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How is a capacitor going to stop the bass from getting to your speakers?
You need a high pass filter and that is a design with several different parts in it not just a capacitor.


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> How is a capacitor going to stop the bass from getting to your speakers?
> You need a high pass filter and that is a design with several different parts in it not just a capacitor.


I mean a tweeter capacitor/crossover. I have a capacitor and it block the bass and it make the speaker produce more mids and highs which is what i want to do but with two more speakers connected in series? Could I damage something If I add two more speakers on the same capacitor?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Use these instead: http://www.parts-express.com/Search.aspx?keyword=fmod%20high%20pass&sitesearch=true


----------

